# my funny caravan



## n brown (Feb 10, 2013)

this is what i get up to in my spare time,and i don't even like caravans


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 10, 2013)

how many gallons of the army surplus green you got left lol


----------



## herbenny (Feb 10, 2013)

Loving this n brown ........another one of your master peices


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 10, 2013)

Showing orf again ?  ; )


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like you've done a great job on an older van.


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Very very nice!


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 10, 2013)

have you been watching George Clarkes' Small Spaces on TV?


----------



## n brown (Feb 10, 2013)

northernspirit2001 said:


> have you been watching George Clarkes' Small Spaces on TV?


 did watch a bit of it,but find him a bit over effusive! his fitter being capable of building a powered ramp is a ''genius'' worse quote for me was seeing him stood in a massive static caravan,wondering how he can possibly fit his family in a space ''no bigger than his bathroom'' !


----------



## n brown (Feb 10, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Showing orf again ?  ; )


 maybe a bit sorrydonthurtmeimonlylittleandoldwithglasses


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 11, 2013)

he's from sunderland so all mouth and no trousers as they say (don't know what that means but they do!)


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2013)

down here its all fur coat and no knickers, must mean the same!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2013)

Different meanings.

All mouth and no trousers - basically a blaggard 

Fur coat and no knickers - all outward show, no substance underneath.
Usually used "oop north" to describe people with fancy houses, cars, clothes and possessions who are up to their necks in debt


----------



## voyagerstan (Feb 11, 2013)

i would have said up to there necks in something else , but of course im to polite !!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Feb 12, 2013)

I love that interior, a neat, compact travel cabin.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 12, 2013)

n brown said:


> did watch a bit of it,but find him a bit over effusive! his fitter being capable of building a powered ramp is a ''genius'' worse quote for me was seeing him stood in a massive static caravan,wondering how he can possibly fit his family in a space ''no bigger than his bathroom'' !


I find that man incredibly irritating!, cracking job you've made of that van yooth


----------

